

Microbial Fuel Cells: Potty of gold. - prat
http://itotd.com/articles/510/microbial-fuel-cells/

======
machrider
> ...it takes almost as much energy to produce the hydrogen in the first place
> as the hydrogen will later provide when used as fuel.

Sweet! I'm totally building a perpetual motion device based on electrolysis of
water.

Edit: On a serious note, this article is crap science reporting. Hydrogen is
not an energy source, it's an energy storage mechanism. There is no freely
available hydrogen, we need to produce it using existing energy sources such
as hydrocarbons or solar or wind power. Not only that, it's not even a _great_
storage mechanism. Somewhere around 50% of the energy put into the
electrolysis process is wasted.

